# ne … que / seulement / juste / uniquement



## loudsox

I always have problems deciding when to use each form of "only."  For example, let's say you're a friend for a carrot and you're friend...
(a) Gives you five carrots
In english, you would say, "No, I only want _one_ carrot"
(b) Yells at you for asking for his things
you could say, "I just want a carrot!"

In french, do you use different words in the different situations, like in English?  Et est-ce qu'il y a une différence entres ces phrases en français?
Je ne veux qu'une carrote
Je veux seulement une carrote
Je veux juste une carrote
Je veux uniquement une carrote (je doute que ça marche, mais quand utilise-on le mot "uniquement?")

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Nywoe

All of your four examples are fine.

"Je veut juste une carotte" is the least formal.
"Je veux uniquement une carotte" is the most formal.

N.


----------



## Grégoire

Which is correct: "Je n'ai qu'un livre" or "J'ai seulement un livre." I know "ne...que" is the negative adverb, but I'm not sure when to differentiate between it and "seulement." I've seen sentences using them translated the same in English.


----------



## Gardefeu

Both are correct and mean absolutely the same.
_Je n'ai qu'un livre _is just more natural


----------



## genevois

Nous ne travaillons que sur rendez-vous.

Nous travaillons seulement sur rendez-vous.

I hope I've got the two sentences right. Could someone tell me which one is more colloquial and which one is "plus forte". 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cecily

Both are perfectly correct and none is more colloquial than the other. But the second tends to insist a bit more because the word "seulement" is emphasized by its position in the sentence.


----------



## genevois

Thank you very much for your response and the explanations. Very helpful indeed. I thought it was the other way round because when you say "ne ...que" you use two words  and I've noticed that people tend to put a lot of stress on "que" when they say it.


----------



## Cecily

Yes Genvois, you are right, if you put a stress on "que" it emphasizes the sentence. Both sentences are correct and can be used in any situation. There is no big difference.


----------



## Hopeless at French

Hi,

I'm really confused about the difference between _ne...que_ and _seulement_. And also the positioning of seulement. For example, in the following sentence I want to say that inequalities in pay can not only be put down to employment differences (between men and women), ie. there are other factors which also come into play too. 

Am I right to use _seulement_ rather than _ne...que_? And if so, is my positioning of seulement right or should it go before _réductible_?

*À cet égard, il est évident que le sujet épineux des inégalités salariales n’est pas réductible seulement aux différences structurelles de l’emploi.*

Thank you for any help you may be able to offer


----------



## arundhati

For me, your sentence is just perfect.


----------



## pbx

You could also say (although I agree with arundhati that your sentence is perfect):

n’est pas réductible _aux seules_ différences structurelles de l’emploi


----------



## Hopeless at French

Thanks pbx. Just so I know, what would be the difference if I said it that way? More/less formal? Slightly different meaning perhaps?


----------



## pbx

You're welcome. I think my formulation is a bit more formal.


----------



## ombre de la rue

Bonjour,

Juste une petite question sur un point que je voudrais clarifier.

J'aimerais distinguer entre "seulement" et "ne...que"

Par exemple, dans la phrase suivante:
"There is only one week left before the holidays"

1. Il n'y a qu'une semaine avant les vacances.
2. Il y a seulement une semaine avant les vacances.

Laquelle est la meilleure traduction? 

Je serais reconnaissante si vous pourriez m'expliquer la raison pour laquelle une des traduction marche aussi.

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Lotuselisa

I would rather say: 

Il ne reste plus qu'une semaine avant les vacances.
Or just: Plus qu'une semaine avant les vacances.


----------



## Kakikako

J’allais proposer exactement la même chose que Lotuselisa, c’est ce qui sonne le mieux. Mais je ne peux pas expliquer pourquoi !


----------



## Montrose

I don't understand when people use .. ne .. que in French ... surely they could use only :

 - Je ne suis que content quand j'ai beaucoup d'argent.
 - Je suis content seulement quand j'ai beaucoup d'argent.

Quand est-ce que des gens utilisent le négative?

.. et merci par avance


----------



## Barsac

- Je ne suis content que quand j'ai beaucoup d'argent.
- Je suis content seulement quand j'ai beaucoup d'argent.

Completely equivalent.


----------



## Barsac

Elle n'est pas seulement jolie, [mais] elle est également très intelligente.
[mais] is optional. If you say pas seulement, (not only), you want to add another remark. 
Not only she is (is she ?) cute, [but] she is also very intelligent


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Elle lira ton mail seulement ce soir (après avoir rentré à la maison)
-> She won't read your email until she gets home.

Elle ne lira ton mail que ce soir 
-> she will only read your email THIS evening (une seule fois)

Can someone tell me if I have the nuances between these two turns of phrases right?

Thanks!


----------



## Micia93

"après *être *rentrée à la maison"
=> elle ne lira pas ton email avant d'être rentrée (à la maison)

=> elle ne lira ton email que ce soir" is OK


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Yes, but I was wondering about the nuance between the two

- Elle ne lira ton mail que ce soir
VS
- Elle lira ton mail seulement ce soir (dans le sens de: elle ne le lira pas avant ce soir/pas avant d'être rentré)

What is the difference in meaning between the two? Was I right or not? Please check my translations...


----------



## Micia93

to me, there's no difference
it's just another way to say it


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

So in short
"elle ne lira ton mail que ce soir"
"elle ne lira ton mail seulement ce soir"

Can have two meanings?

- She will read your mail one time: tonight
- Se won't read your mail before tonight (after she gets home)


----------



## Micia93

Pure_Yvesil said:


> "elle ne lira ton mail seulement ce soir" with "seulement" don't use the negative => elle lira ton email seulement ce soir



as I told you before, for the second sentence, I'd say :
"elle ne lira pas ton email avant d'être rentrée"
or
"elle ne lira ton email qu'une fois rentrée" (which is better)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

But what about the meanings? Am I correct in assuming there are two?
(see translations)


----------



## Micia93

"elle ne lira pas ton email avant d'être rentrée" = "elle ne lira ton email qu'une fois rentrée"
the second suggestion is better than the first one which is a bit weird
the meaning : "she won't read your email before tonight (once at home)"


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

With the second suggestion you are referring to "seulement ce soir" ? 
(sorry to be so persistant! But I wanna make sure )


----------



## Micia93

no, Im' referring to "she won't read your email before tonight" = "elle ne lira ton email qu'une fois rentrée"

"elle ne lira ton email que ce soir" = "she'll read your email only tonight" (because she has a lots of things to do, even if she's at home)

I'm sorry, I may be not a good teacher !   :=)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc en résumé:

Elle ne lira ton email qu'une fois rentrée
= she won't read your email before tonight (once she gets home)

Elle ne lira ton email que ce soir
Elle lira ton email seulement ce soir
= she'll ONLY read your mail TONIGHT (because before that she'll be very busy)

It's very important for me to know if the last two sentences are synonyms...which was actually my question to begin with


----------



## Micia93

yes,

"elle ne lira ton email que ce soir = "elle lira ton email seulement ce soir" = "she'll only read your email tonight"
that's also what I answered in post 4 !   :=)


----------



## elf24

Hi, 

I am giving my students lessons on the topic of film/cinema and I just wanted to check how to say/write:

"I only go there 3 or 4 times per year" 

When I say "there" I am referring to the cinema.

I believe that there are two ways that I could say/write this, but I am not 100% sure that the second way is correct...?

1) "j'y vais seulement 3 ou 4 fois par an"
2) "je n'y vais que 3 ou 4 fois par an"

Could you possibly let me know whether the second way is correct or not?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Yes, they're both correct. The first one sounds slightly more formal to me.


----------



## Maître Capello

How curious! To me, the former sounds common and the latter is a tiny bit more formal.

Anyway, they have exactly the same meaning.


----------



## broglet

laquelle de ces deux formulations serait la meilleure:
'ce mandat n'est valable que pour une vente à M. X'
'ce mandat est seulement valable pour une vente à M. X'


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I think I'd be minded to say:

_Ce mandat n'est valable pour une vente qu'à M. X_

Let's wait for the natives.


----------



## Mauricet

broglet said:


> laquelle de ces deux formulations serait la meilleure:
> 'ce mandat n'est valable que pour une vente à M. X'
> 'ce mandat est seulement valable pour une vente à M. X'


Ou encore _ce mandat est *valable **seulement* pour une vente à M. X_.



> _Ce mandat n'est valable pour une vente qu'à M. X_


Cette formulation serait correcte pour un mandat qui pourrait être utilisé pour autre chose qu'une vente, étant convenu que s'il est utilisé pour une vente, ce doit être pour vendre à M. X.


----------



## Wasabih

D'accord avec Mauricet.

Je préfère la seconde proposition (dans le contexte d'un contrat), mais très honnêtement, les deux propositions sont équivalentes et cela ne m'étonnerait pas qu'elles soient autant utilisées l'une que l'autre dans les contrats.


----------

